# skype



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

any one use this


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> any one use this


yes................and just about everyone I know


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes................and just about everyone I know


yep


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yep!

Jo xxx


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

All the time! It's great although it sometimes can make people sound a little robotic if the connection isn't brilliant. 

But it's fantastic to be able to talk for hours on video phone for free. It's like living in the future.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

There are many similar system like skpe around also.

MSN Messenger Live has been around for a lot longer, and does what Skype does, for free, PC to PC.
However, the benefit of Skype is that it allows you to call from your PC to a landline, for a chrge via your Skype account


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My daughter uses something similar on facebook I believe too????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> My daughter uses something similar on facebook I believe too????
> 
> Jo xxx


does facebook have a webcam option 



better check I have it permanently disabled if it has...................


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> any one use this


Constantly since 2008. In Spain it's the internet speed that is the limiting factor - for a good clear webcam call you need 1/2 megabyte UPLOAD speed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> does facebook have a webcam option
> 
> 
> 
> better check I have it permanently disabled if it has...................


I think so???? Ruby was banging on the other day about how she can now chat to her friends in Spain on facebook properly and see them on a webcam............. I glazed over TBH. I'll ask her when she wakes up!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> does facebook have a webcam option
> 
> 
> 
> better check I have it permanently disabled if it has...................


Facebook integrated Skype some months ago, so yes it offers video chat. It's fully FB integrated but is realised via Skype and their servers (no skype account needed, it automatically generates one for every call).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Facebook integrated Skype some months ago, so yes it offers video chat. It's fully FB integrated but is realised via Skype and their servers (no skype account needed, it automatically generates one for every call).


really???

I had no idea


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

A good addition is a Skype Wi-Fi Dualphone which connects directly to the router so you can use it without the computer being switched on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I use it for phoning the UK but never, never, never with the webcam. It makes me look like a gorilla.

I also use it for sending longish texts to mobiles because I hate the touch pad on mine.

Next time I go to the UK I will try Skype To Go for calling home from my mobile.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I use it for phoning the UK but never, never, never with the webcam. It makes me look like a gorilla.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

All the time to speak to my grandchildren via the webcam


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I use it on PC´s and an android phone. Our home BB was changed to cable recently (boo hiss) and the upload speed is simply awful. My Android (Vodafone ES) gets 5.5Mbps down and around 1Mbps up, so have started to use it more than PC. 

Picture quality will vary between phone models, but most decent Android phones have at least a 3 mega pixel rear-facing camera. Majority of Androids have WiFi, so if you´re on a mean 3G data allowance, you can tether to a WiFi network and use it without compromising your allowance. Given the number of bars with free WiFi, this makes for an altogether pleasant way to enjoy a beer or three and natter with friends/family. Hic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Been using it since 2004 ish some problems sometimes but mostly ok.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Been using it since it started but I can't remember when that was. SOmeone here said that you need an upload of around 500kbps which is correct. However, voice only works with much slower upload speeds which, of course, is still free and therefore very useful. We've just signed up with an ISP who also provides us with a UK telephone number so friends in UK can call us at a cost of no more than a local call or free if they are on the right package nad we also have a Spanish landline number without the hassle of a telephone wire!! We get free calls to landlines almost everywhere in the world, but apart from exploring six degrees of seperation I don't know that many people worldwide. However it's fantastic for friends and relatives we have in UK and Aussie land because they don't all use Skype.


----------

